# Tackle Shop Reviews



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Should be a comparo on Sydney tackle shops...Brisbane.....etc etc

Sydney
Ottos-great range..no discounts..can be 10-20% dearer on some gear
Drummoyne Bait n Tackle....0.2 of an otto
Lindfield Bait n Tackle......0.2 of an Otto
Rays Outdoors.........O.2 home brands
Amazon.............0.6 Otto's size n range..good .. sometimes sales
Anaconda........o.2 otto 's range..sometimes sales..home brands
Top Ryde..classy range of gear...similar pricing to Ottos but better lures etc....0.6 Otto's size n range
bcf.....1.0 Otto...home brands and popular brands..sme sales

Newcastle 
Freddys....0.8 Ottos...better lures,rods similar or better..discounts 10% often..and sales
Tacklepower...1.5 Otto's collectively great range..3 locations
BcF


----------



## TheKingyWhisperer (Jan 11, 2011)

The best tackle shop i have found is Anglers Leisure World in SW Sydney.

They always have most things in stock and are well priced.


----------



## si75 (Feb 26, 2008)

You need to factor in the quality of banter and advice from the shop assistants:-

Compleat Angler (city) - good chat, usually forthcoming with good info which makes up for the pricy gear
Drummoyne/BCF - absolutely no banter or chat whatsoever, which isnt a bad thing when you are just "browsing" (i.e. buying a whole heap of crap)
Ottos - stalker like sales force who track you around the store. Need to take out a restraining order in order to visit


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Chatswood bait & tackle: friendly low pressure service, good stock of a wide range of gear. Say hi to Arman for me.

My garage: insolent service, grubby shopsoiled merchandise, prone to flooding, huge range of arcane and unnecessary crap.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I havent found one yet who can sell me a never fail lure. They're all frauds ;-) :lol:


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

I went to Rockdale tackle today on the Princes Hwy to buy another daiwa sealine beach reel. The guy in the shop was quite helpful and let me talk him down on price with some braid chucked in. He then passed me over to his wife to sort out the payment and while I was wandering around I saw her take something out of the reel box, she then said something to him in another language and I saw her throw something on the floor and kick it under the counter. I went straight over and asked what it was, and she just stared at me and said nothing. I thought stuff this and went round the counter and picked it up, it was the 5 year warranty card that comes with the reel. I don't even know why they wouldn't want me to have it, it's not like they will be involved if anything goes wrong under warranty anyway. I told the guy that if they were going to do the same thing to other people they should make it a little less obvious. Then they tried to get me to fill it out there promising they would send it away for me. Needless to say I told them I would take it home and do it myself and made sure they gave me an itemised receipt. 
The whole thing was a little mystifying to me, but in the end I did get what I wanted at the right price so I'm happy. 
Long post I know but maybe someone can explain why they would want to sell it with no warranty??
Cheers,
Sam.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Pretty amazed by prowlers dealings with rockdale sporsfishing. I would happily say that in my opinion this is the best tackle shop in sydney especially if you like bream bling ;-)


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

I kind of agree with blueyak, the guy was great on the phone, and the shop doesn't look dodgy at all, they have pretty much everything you could imagine, and a massive selection of reels, including the one I was after  It was totally weird what they did 
















The warranty form is definitely from daiwa Australia so I don't know what the problem was. 
I might give Daiwa aus a call tomorrow just for the sake of it and see what they say.


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

sbd said:


> Chatswood bait & tackle: friendly low pressure service, good stock of a wide range of gear. Say hi to Arman for me.
> 
> My garage: insolent service, grubby shopsoiled merchandise, prone to flooding, huge range of arcane and unnecessary crap.


I 2nd that. Some things are well priced, others a little on the dear side however service is always good, decent advice with no pressure and the mans a true gentleman.
Im happy to shop there.

Musty


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Seeing as i am not allowed to buy tackle from elsewhere i will have to say Chatwood bait n tackle. Yes it is my fathers store!
Drop in say gday, i am known to lurk around there on my free time waiting for sales reps to come in with free give aways.


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Agree with Chatswood Bait and Tackle WRT to issues, great for advice, specialist tackle and service. Otto's is full of W$$##@s and being north shore to hard to get anywhere else.

Not on the list is the good old Big W and K Mart

Basic cheap crap in general but what good stuff they have is cheap- picked up a Penn Slammer 360 combo for under $100 there, also have cheap gulps and halco twisties, line and leader, sales are regular (voerdue ATM)


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2008)

For the Westies, the Bass Angler at Penrith has a really good range of lures and other gear and prices are reasonable. Can also get some good advice from the staff who are all fishos.
Members of the WSBB get a 15% discount.

Tackle World at St Marys seems to be a bit dearer but dont have the same range as Bass Angler.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Fish Outa Water Manly Vale, large range especially of rods, the team are very knowlegable, not tolerant of kooks or smart arses.

Narrabeen Bait & Tackle, limited range put effort into sourcing fresh bait and open 5am for those needing bait early.

Arman at Chatswood Bait & Tackle is a gentleman and very low pressure sales, good range, often not the cheapest.

Tackle World Fyshwick Canberra is the most fun I have had in a tackleshop for years, amazing range for a shop in the middle of Canberra and a lot of stuff not found in other shops.

David


----------



## si75 (Feb 26, 2008)

Southerly said:


> Tackle World Fyshwick Canberra is the most fun I have had in a tackleshop for years, amazing range for a shop in the middle of Canberra and a lot of stuff not found in other shops.


What "stuff" are we talking about that is only available in Canberra?

Porn? Fireworks? Fireworks that fire out porn?

I need to know more

Simon


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

si75 said:


> Southerly said:
> 
> 
> > Tackle World Fyshwick Canberra is the most fun I have had in a tackleshop for years, amazing range for a shop in the middle of Canberra and a lot of stuff not found in other shops.
> ...


Stuff like this Simon.


----------



## TheKingyWhisperer (Jan 11, 2011)

snapperz said:


> si75 said:
> 
> 
> > Southerly said:
> ...


Hey where do you get those lures from? What a crack up.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

BigGee said:


> "Hello Sexy" practically right over the road from my office may have them, maybe "Adam and Eve", "Chrystals" or any of the 20 or so other porn shops in Fyshwick (also where Tackle World is). Does this mean I have to go looking for them? Darn ..... :lol:


Adam and Eve have the best pricing by far on rubber fists.


----------

